# Neochromis nigrican spwan



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

I picked up my shipment of Vic's on Friday , as soon as I dumped the Neochromis nigricans in to their 240 gallon tank the dominant male colored up and started to chase the females around the tank . I woke up Monday morning and they were spawning ! I jumped out of bed and grabbed my video camera , here's what I got . opcorn:


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow , no interest in the only group of these in the U.S ? :-?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

s10jimmy said:


> Wow , no interest in the only group of these in the U.S ? :-?


I think there is interest - but as no one has actually ever had the fish or the opportunity to keep it, response may be a bit muted.

They look awesome to me, how big is the colony and how aggressive is the male in the 240?

A little education on these lovelies would help raise interest, I hope you are keeping a journal to be able to write something up after you have had them for a while.

Will you be making fry available at some point?

Thank you for sharing.

Edit: because I can type :roll:


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Jimmy I am loving it! Thats so weet that you got in your shipment of beauties! I have not been around much so i was not able to ask you for an update on your shipment. Well i guess i know i will be heading towards philly sooner than later then if these guys are already spawning!!.... I love it... now i just need to see a few more spawns from some of your other rarities!


----------



## jim clifton (Jun 9, 2006)

I've seen those fish before. That's right they were in my tank for awhile.  I'm glad they are spawning for you already.

As for aggression, I keep them in a long 20 for 2 weeks and they did not kill each other. I did read they can be very aggressive during spawns. It is best to keep these in a 4 foot tank or bigger.


----------

